# To Tip, or Not to Tip? PLEASE VOTE



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Since tipping is hotly contested among some of us (you know who you are), lets' hear what the consensus has to say. 
Happy voting


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

As a driver, you want other people on the road with a business mindset, not stupid ants who drive down surge working for peanuts.

For instance, last time I took a Lyft a guy picked me up in an SUV. I asked him how business was, etc., then asked why he picked up on Uber at no surge instead of waiting for a Lyft 100%, as it was Prime Timing where we were. 

He said he always took first ping on whichever app to stay busy.

I said I would have tried Lyft until the PT faded, because why not? At most you'd lose 5 minutes. This had never occurred to him. No concept of profit vs miles, etc.

No tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> As a driver, you want other people on the road with a business mindset, not stupid ants who drive down surge working for peanuts.
> 
> For instance, last time I took a Lyft a guy picked me up in an SUV. I asked him how business was, etc., then asked why he picked up on Uber at no surge instead of waiting for a Lyft 100%, as it was Prime Timing where we were.
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> As a driver, you want other people on the road with a business mindset, not stupid ants who drive down surge working for peanuts.
> 
> For instance, last time I took a Lyft a guy picked me up in an SUV. I asked him how business was, etc., then asked why he picked up on Uber at no surge instead of waiting for a Lyft 100%, as it was Prime Timing where we were.
> 
> ...


So you don't tip people you perceive to be morons?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> So you don't tip people you perceive to be morons?


Basically. At the time I was still driving. Now I try to explain depreciation, profit per mile, etc., and how all incentives are basically designed to kill surge and keep you from waiting offline and making DECENT money, I tip more if they seem to take an interest in bettering themselves.

I remember this poor Seekh didn't know he didn't have to pick up multiple pool requests. That was the last time I dared to take pool, we thought it wasn't busy so the car wouldn't fill. It filled. Poor bastard, I think based on talking to the other passengers and finding out where they were going he stood to make $5 for 40 minutes of in-town driving. I tipped him a $1 out of pity and made sure the stupid entitled girl in back got the hint about tipping.

Or the other woman who actually had no clue she only had to wait 5 minutes for a cancel, and 2 for pool requests.

Only because I was a driver, if I was a server I'd probably be picky too lol. I don't want to reward idiocy or bad service.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Tip is included in the fare


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Basically. At the time I was still driving. Now I try to explain depreciation, profit per mile, etc., and how all incentives are basically designed to kill surge and keep you from waiting offline and making DECENT money, I tip more if they seem to take an interest in bettering themselves.
> 
> I remember this poor Seekh didn't know he didn't have to pick up multiple pool requests. That was the last time I dared to take pool, we thought it wasn't busy so the car wouldn't fill. It filled. Poor bastard, I think based on talking to the other passengers and finding out where they were going he stood to make $5 for 40 minutes of in-town driving. I tipped him a $1 out of pity and made sure the stupid entitled girl in back got the hint about tipping.
> 
> ...


Takes pool ride.....tips $1.....brag about tip on UP.net as a veteran tipper.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Would have tipped $2 if he knew to stop accepting requests


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> So you don't tip people you perceive to be morons?


Why not?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Basically. At the time I was still driving. Now I try to explain depreciation, profit per mile, etc., and how all incentives are basically designed to kill surge and keep you from waiting offline and making DECENT money, I tip more if they seem to take an interest in bettering themselves.
> 
> I remember this poor Seekh didn't know he didn't have to pick up multiple pool requests. That was the last time I dared to take pool, we thought it wasn't busy so the car wouldn't fill. It filled. Poor bastard, I think based on talking to the other passengers and finding out where they were going he stood to make $5 for 40 minutes of in-town driving. I tipped him a $1 out of pity and made sure the stupid entitled girl in back got the hint about tipping.
> 
> ...


Idiot or not, was there an issue with the trip?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I didn't vote because there's no "it depends on other factors" option!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I didn't vote because there's no "it depends on other factors" option!


Cool! I guess just like tipping, voting is also optional.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut , I get what you're doing...kind of rewarding people for actually wanting to understand how to make themselves better instead of blindly taking what's given to them. That's how I felt the night I wrote the controversial post "I'm sick of disgruntled full timers!".

Some of the guys at the airport will gladly take a ping several minutes outside of the airport, after driving a few miles TO the airport, and say "it's money in my pocket" when challenged. My follow up question was "what if that trip costs you more than it pays out?".

That said I typically tip anyone in service. I've only taken one Uber trip as a rider and I tipped $5. But every time I go to a bar, restaurant, etc. I tip usually 15-20%.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Why not?


Therefore, if by an arbitrary set of standards, I perceive _*all*_ drivers to be morons because they could be doing other things with their minds and earning profit instead of using their own cars to drive, not getting paid for miles pre-ride, etc, then this grants me permission not to tip?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Therefore, if by an arbitrary set of standards, I perceive _*all*_ drivers to be morons because they could be doing other things with their minds and earning profit instead of using their own cars to drive, not getting paid for miles pre-ride, etc, then this grants me permission not to tip?


Yup, some peoples logic lacks any sense or merit!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd be embarrassed to not tip. I tip and tip well. I don't think I've ever tipped less than 20% at a restaurant in the last 10 years, usually 25-30.

As s driver, I've had the good fortune of receiving some really, really good tips. It always makes me feel good, I like to do that for others.


----------



## Easters (Nov 14, 2017)

I always tip. I just started driving a few days ago but have been shocked at how few people tip on Uber. I thought I was cheap!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I took two uber rides the other day when my car was having brakes done, tipped both. 

Surprised that one of the drivers who was driving 6 months did not even know to download and use pax app to try and an area that is not as saturated. 

Uber hubs pump new drivers out daily like a mass produce factory, I’m surprised counties do not cap amount of drivers, police just give ticket after ticket between speeding to pax and right on reds in school zones


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Since tipping is hotly contested among some of us (you know who you are), lets' hear what the consensus has to say.
> Happy voting


Well after one week, 28 votes were cast and the overwhelming majority 22 yes - 6 no, have decided that yes, your driver is deserving of a tip! Thank you for voting. Those of you who are dissappointed with the results will have to live with them!


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Does a driver deserve a tip for driving a pax safely from point A to B with no conversation in between?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Basically. At the time I was still driving. Now I try to explain depreciation, profit per mile, etc., and how all incentives are basically designed to kill surge and keep you from waiting offline and making DECENT money, I tip more if they seem to take an interest in bettering themselves.
> 
> I remember this poor Seekh didn't know he didn't have to pick up multiple pool requests. That was the last time I dared to take pool, we thought it wasn't busy so the car wouldn't fill. It filled. Poor bastard, I think based on talking to the other passengers and finding out where they were going he stood to make $5 for 40 minutes of in-town driving. I tipped him a $1 out of pity and made sure the stupid entitled girl in back got the hint about tipping.
> 
> ...


You're not bettering society by tipping less based on your subjective judgement of people's desire to improve themselves. You're just a bad tipper with an inflated ego. They may not have an understanding of profit/loss control but they're probably a more decent human being than the person they're driving around.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MarcG said:


> Does a driver deserve a tip for driving a pax safely from point A to B with no conversation in between?


Absolutely. You arrived safely at your destination, right? If someone is needy, then go see a therapist.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

MarcG said:


> Does a driver deserve a tip for driving a pax safely from point A to B with no conversation in between?


If your waitress delivers your food without spilling it or spitting in it, if your hair stylist cuts your hair perfectly and keeps your part straight, if your bartender mixes your drink correctly and does not put an olive in your rum and coke, with no conversation in between, are they deserving of a tip? Yes they are, because they delivered a service that met or exceeded expectations and they all work for peanuts as well. Actually most survive on cash tips. We are part of the service industry, and people should generally tip those that serve them in our society, if the service is delivered with out negative impact.

On the other hand, if someone does not tip, that is okay too, maybe they are worse off in life than we are. Just in the 3 rides I have done this morning. The first was a non tipper, he takes Uber every day to his job, my wager after talking to this guy is he has financial issues, for me I would not expect a tip. 2nd ride, a long pick up fee and a $5 tip, upper middle class professional, taking Uber as a convenience. This person, I would anticipate being someone that tips if the service is better than average. The 3rd ride was a $3.67 fare, I was tipped $5 in cash and $5 more in Uber, not pad for a trip of 1.74 miles and 9 minutes and 25 seconds door to door. The person was from out of town and needed to get a trip to the local convenience store. I would appreciate a tip from a person like this, though I would not expect one. However, he appreciated me driving him to the store, waiting and then back home. And the level of conversation that was involved was what the passenger initiated short of the initial greeting and my appreciation of them using my service to get them from point A to B.

My point is, your not always going to get tips, and don't expect them, but when you do receive a tip it means the person you helped out by providing them the service of going from point a to b appreciated the service YOU provided whether you talked to them or not. Make the service about the Pax, not you and hopefully with the right attitude, you will achieve a better outcome.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

I agree with you on all your points. However there still are, and always will be, those who have the means to tip yet forego to do so, exclusively with rideshare only!


----------



## MyOwnUber (Oct 12, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> As a driver, you want other people on the road with a business mindset, not stupid ants who drive down surge working for peanuts.
> 
> For instance, last time I took a Lyft a guy picked me up in an SUV. I asked him how business was, etc., then asked why he picked up on Uber at no surge instead of waiting for a Lyft 100%, as it was Prime Timing where we were.
> 
> ...


You didn't discuss if the driver whom you didn't trip drove safely, acted professionally, and a host of other issues. It seems you didn't tip said person because you were arrogant?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Absolutely. You arrived safely at your destination, right? If someone is needy, then go see a therapist.


A pax pays a fare to get safely to their destination. You got paid to take that pax safely to their destination. Why should that pax be obligated to give you even more money for no additional service provided?



semi-retired said:


> If your waitress delivers your food without spilling it or spitting in it, if your hair stylist cuts your hair perfectly and keeps your part straight, if your bartender mixes your drink correctly and does not put an olive in your rum and coke, with no conversation in between, are they deserving of a tip? Yes they are


They were all paid to do that. Why should I have to pay them more for doing their job? Why should I have to bribe my wait staff to not spit in my food?



semi-retired said:


> , because they delivered a service that met or exceeded expectations and they all work for peanuts as well. Actually most survive on cash tips. We are part of the service industry, and people should generally tip those that serve them in our society, if the service is delivered with out negative impact.


Exceeded according to who? Your description of all the activities above shows the bare minimum that they are being paid to do. There shouldn't deserve a tip just because they showed up to work.

They only survive on cash tips because we allow them to by subsidizing their pay, absolving their employers from doing it themselves.

In most states that allow for tipped minimum wage, they still have to bridge that gap to meet Federal minimum wage if they don't receive tips. If your at a restaurant that can barely get you $7.25 an hour, that doesn't make it the patrons responsibility to subsidize them.



semi-retired said:


> On the other hand, if someone does not tip, that is okay too, maybe they are worse off in life than we are. Just in the 3 rides I have done this morning. The first was a non tipper, he takes Uber every day to his job, my wager after talking to this guy is he has financial issues, for me I would not expect a tip. 2nd ride, a long pick up fee and a $5 tip, upper middle class professional, taking Uber as a convenience. This person, I would anticipate being someone that tips if the service is better than average. The 3rd ride was a $3.67 fare, I was tipped $5 in cash and $5 more in Uber, not pad for a trip of 1.74 miles and 9 minutes and 25 seconds door to door. The person was from out of town and needed to get a trip to the local convenience store. I would appreciate a tip from a person like this, though I would not expect one. However, he appreciated me driving him to the store, waiting and then back home. And the level of conversation that was involved was what the passenger initiated short of the initial greeting and my appreciation of them using my service to get them from point A to B.
> 
> My point is, your not always going to get tips, and don't expect them, but when you do receive a tip it means the person you helped out by providing them the service of going from point a to b appreciated the service YOU provided whether you talked to them or not. Make the service about the Pax, not you and hopefully with the right attitude, you will achieve a better outcome.


it should be just a sign of appreciation but many drivers feel it's an obligation, which it should never be.

If I order one thing and get something better, like when I ordered XL and got an Uber SUV (Lincoln MKT) i tipped that driver more. If all you do is pick me up and drop me off, why does that deserve more then what was already agreed to be paid?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

MarcG said:


> Does a driver deserve a tip for driving a pax safely from point A to B with no conversation in between?


All about context...

I've picked people up and the ENTIRE time they were in the car they were on the phone..

Confirm name,
confirm destination,
shut your trap,

collect your pay,

other times you pick up a group and they chat between themselves and you just drive and shut up...

Other times your giving restaraunt reccomendations, talking about the themeparks...

Other times your bellowing "Let it go!" at the top of your lungs with two 5 year old girls, while annoying the crap out of their parents..

Let's not singing "let it go" with a couple of drunken coeds who stumble on your "disney music" folder on your i-phone you have doing music...

It's all about context...

Sometimes your a party facilitator and others you shut your trap and let them do their business call on the way to the airport.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> As a driver, you want other people on the road with a business mindset, not stupid ants who drive down surge working for peanuts.
> 
> For instance, last time I took a Lyft a guy picked me up in an SUV. I asked him how business was, etc., then asked why he picked up on Uber at no surge instead of waiting for a Lyft 100%, as it was Prime Timing where we were.
> 
> ...


So you didn't tip because you thought he was a [email protected] and not for the job he did getting you you you drop off unhurt and safe. You're a real champ *****gag****


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

twnFM said:


> So you didn't tip because you thought he was a [email protected] and not for the job he did getting you you you drop off unhurt and safe. You're a real champ *****gag****


Getting a pax from pickup to drop off unhurt and safe is the job you were paid to do. If that's not enough for you to do such a simple job, that doesn't leave the responsibility to the pax to subsidize our income.

So many people complain that Millennials are entitled, joking about participation trophies, yet yall advocate that people should basically get a cash participation trophy just for showing up to work and doing their job.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MarcG said:


> Does a driver deserve a tip for driving a pax safely from point A to B with no conversation in between?


I actually prefer no conversation, not because I'm mean but because I'm an introvert with a job that requires me to be an extrovert. So when I'm not on the clock or with family/friends/bf I need to just shut up.



steveK2016 said:


> Getting a pax from pickup to drop off unhurt and safe is the job you were paid to do. If that's not enough for you to do such a simple job, that doesn't leave the responsibility to the pax to subsidize our income.
> 
> So many people complain that Millennials are entitled, joking about participation trophies, yet yall advocate that people should basically get a cash participation trophy just for showing up to work and doing their job.


I'm half half on this. I totally agree with the whole, cash tip shouldn't be a given 100% of the time. That if they're expecting it, it does make them somewhat entitled sounding BUT I also factor into how much I paid. If they were on time, they drove well (read: didn't have a jerky ride that = headache) and got me to my destination within a reasonable time; I think they deserve a tip. The pay is low for them. I know this because of this forum. Most people still think it's their fare - a percentage Uber takes; and still think y'all clearing the big bucks. Why? It's beyond me. If they're paying $5-$10 for a ride, they should know their driver isn't racking up that much. Tip the man.

However if it was a horrible driver, rare but occasionally it happens-I trade the tip for no rating, as in I don't rate him.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I actually prefer no conversation, not because I'm mean but because I'm an introvert with a job that requires me to be an extrovert. So when I'm not on the clock or with family/friends/bf I need to just shut up.
> 
> I'm half half on this. I totally agree with the whole, cash tip shouldn't be a given 100% of the time. That if they're expecting it, it does make them somewhat entitled sounding BUT I also factor into how much I paid. If they were on time, they drove well (read: didn't have a jerky ride that = headache) and got me to my destination within a reasonable time; I think they deserve a tip. The pay is low for them. I know this because of this forum. Most people still think it's their fare - a percentage Uber takes; and still think y'all clearing the big bucks. Why? It's beyond me. If they're paying $5-$10 for a ride, they should know their driver isn't racking up that much. Tip the man.
> 
> However if it was a horrible driver, rare but occasionally it happens-I trade the tip for no rating, as in I don't rate him.


But thats my point. I stopped driving when surges died and i was only making $15 an hour. $20 an hour was my cut off point. It wasnt worth my time.

By continuing to drive at low rates, you are telling uber and the rest of the world that the rates are enough.

The pax should not have to subsidize the difference.

Tips should be a show of gratitute for extra services received, not an obligatory action because the driver needs it.

And it certainly shouldn't be a participation trophy.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> Therefore, if by an arbitrary set of standards, I perceive _*all*_ drivers to be morons because they could be doing other things with their minds and earning profit instead of using their own cars to drive, not getting paid for miles pre-ride, etc, then this grants me permission not to tip?


Permission, just LOL


----------

